# betta breeding question



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is my first time trying to breed bettas. Rite now my bettas are in a 10gal with a tank divider. and I have another 20gal on standby for fry

My question is should I net one and put it in with the other or should I pull the tank divider out? 

Also what side would be better for the male/babies... the side with the filter and more surface movement or the more still side?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

imo id say the still side because of how there babies float in the "nest" i would assume that the filter would try and push the nest under

also as far as i know Siamese fighting fish like still water


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the divider glass ? The male should be able to see the female to spur him into building a nest. You keep the male and the female divided until the male builds his bubble nest, then remove the divider. While the nest is being built, this is your opportunity to fatten up the female with some good protein food (live food if you can get it - try brine shrimp, but white worms would be good if you can find a small amount of culture to get some going).
The still side of the tank is best for the nest.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

The divider is clear plastic with tiny holes in it... so he should be able to see her. he was blowing lots of bubbles when i first got them

See is well fattend... I've had them over 2 months feeding betta food, brine shrimp and frozen blood worm.

I put her in a clear breeding/fry trap on his side and he seems to be showing interest in her again! hopefully he starts another nest


----------

